# Harris reel help



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a Harris Solitude II that I just broke the click spring on. Anyone out there have a spare spring they would sell me?

Thanks


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't know which generation of Solitude you own, but it might be worth a shot to give them a call -

http://www.solitudereels.com/index.html

It's always bugged me a bit that the lifetime warranty of the original Solitudes were declared null and void when they got bought out. Of course they still offer a lifetime warranty on the new reels, that is until they decide to change ownership again.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Pork Chop-

Thanks for the info. I have the old Michigan made Harris and the new company has no parts for these. The search continues........


----------



## hjbigrapids (Oct 4, 2009)

Try John Kluesing in the Baldwin area, he may have some parts. 231-745-3792.

Otherwise Bill Archuleta at Archuleta's Reel Works can fix it for you I am sure. 541-956-1691.

Hope this helps......


----------



## muddy waters (Apr 14, 2002)

Harris (MI made) parts were sold to Bob Wheeler of West Haverstraw, NY. I don't know if he still handles this or how much he charges (if he indeed still handles repairs). Here is his contact info: 


Bob Wheeler
c/o Haverstraw Marina
600 Beach Rd.
West Haverstraw, NY 10993
[email protected]


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

muddy waters said:


> Harris (MI made) parts were sold to Bob Wheeler of West Haverstraw, NY. I don't know if he still handles this or how much he charges (if he indeed still handles repairs). Here is his contact info:
> 
> 
> Bob Wheeler
> ...





hjbigrapids said:


> Try John Kluesing in the Baldwin area, he may have some parts. 231-745-3792.
> 
> Otherwise Bill Archuleta at Archuleta's Reel Works can fix it for you I am sure. 541-956-1691.
> 
> Hope this helps......



Thanks for the help! I have some springs being sent to me.


----------



## fishigan07 (Nov 21, 2010)

Pork Chop said:


> I don't know which generation of Solitude you own, but it might be worth a shot to give them a call -
> 
> http://www.solitudereels.com/index.html
> 
> It's always bugged me a bit that the lifetime warranty of the original Solitudes were declared null and void when they got bought out. Of course they still offer a lifetime warranty on the new reels, that is until they decide to change ownership again.


 Actually, when they first bought the reels they were honoring the original lifetime warrenty. However, the new owner was not satisfied with the quality of the original reels. They had to make changes to the internal design to get the reels to be what they wanted them to be. 
Today the reel is far superior to the original. The tolerances are tighter and the drag is better. The gold and pewter are saltwater usable but the black is a type 3 anodize specifically for saltwater use. 
You can reverse the retrieve yourself, buy a spare spool that fits and even get a large arbor spool. 
People should be happy with the work Edco has put into these reels. It took them about 4 years to get it to the point it is now. And they are currently improving the drag even further. You will no longer need to keep the drag loose when storing the reel. Which is how the originals should be stored to keep from damaging the cork.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

fishigan07 said:


> Actually, when they first bought the reels they were honoring the original lifetime warrenty. However, the new owner was not satisfied with the quality of the original reels. They had to make changes to the internal design to get the reels to be what they wanted them to be.
> Today the reel is far superior to the original. The tolerances are tighter and the drag is better. The gold and pewter are saltwater usable but the black is a type 3 anodize specifically for saltwater use.
> You can reverse the retrieve yourself, buy a spare spool that fits and even get a large arbor spool.
> People should be happy with the work Edco has put into these reels. It took them about 4 years to get it to the point it is now. And they are currently improving the drag even further. You will no longer need to keep the drag loose when storing the reel. Which is how the originals should be stored to keep from damaging the cork.


Thanks for the clarification. It doesn't take a change in ownership to declare a lifetime warranty null and void, just a design change.


----------



## fishigan07 (Nov 21, 2010)

I forgot to mention in my original post that I have a couple of SR2 but I see you already got the spring. Also...the new reels are silent.


----------

